# večír



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, co si myslíte o slovu večír? Občas to slyším, žádný slovník tuto verzi neuvádí a nejsem si jist, jestli to neznamená pouze "in the evening" a používá se pro rozlišení příslovce od podstatného jména. To je můj postřeh. Používá se to také na Moravě? Je to nějaký pražský výraz? Děkuji.


----------



## kirmakX6on

_večír_ je významově zcela totéž, co _več*e*r

večer_ je spisovně, _večír_ je nářeční varianta typická pro skoro celou oblast Čech

Já jsem původem z Moravy a varianta _večír_ se v běžné mluvě téměř nepoužívá. Nutno podotknout, že za těch cca 5 let, co jsem v Praze, jsem ještě variantu _večír_ neslyšel...ani mě to nepřekvapuje, protože naprostá většina lidí (ať už Moraváci nebo Češi) nemluví nářečím, ale téměř všichni mluví z 98% hovorovou nebo spisovnou češtinou, nikoliv dialekty (nářečími).
Nářečími ale stále mluví převážně starší lidé na vesnicích.


jak je to s tím tvým pozorováním, že večír se používá spíš jako příslovce než podstatné jméno...to je možné, nevím..k tomu by se měl vyjádřit nějaký rodilý Středočech


----------



## AllTaken

Jsem z Prahy a _večír_ jsem nikdy nepoužil, ani jsem to neslyšel u žádných přátel. Pokud to tedy není z Moravy, tak bych si vsadil na Plzeňsko 

Jinak samozřejmě _večír = večer_​  a co se týče významu nebo gramatiky tam snad žádný rozdíl není.


----------



## Encolpius

Naposledy jsem to slyšel na ulici od asi 10-12letého Pražana.....


----------



## kirmakX6on

AllTaken said:


> Jsem z Prahy a _večír_ jsem nikdy nepoužil, ani jsem to neslyšel u žádných přátel. Pokud to tedy není z Moravy, tak bych si vsadil na Plzeňsko
> 
> Jinak samozřejmě _večír = večer_​ a co se týče významu nebo gramatiky tam snad žádný rozdíl není.


nebude to spíš tím, že jsi měšťák...tak nemluvíš nářečím?
znáš někoho staršího z vesnic ze Středočeského kraje?

v diplomce na http://is.muni.cz/th/86113/ff_m/Dipl.prace.pdf totiž uvádí, že ta varianta je rozšířena po celém území Čech...vyjma západních, kde není žádné konkrétní nářečí
Je tam i napsáno, že v Hradci Králové to používá 11,6% lidí, převážně tedy starší lidé

mimochodem jsem našel dobrou mapku nářečí v ČR i s některými typickými znaky (ale rozhodně ne všemi): http://www.pise.cz/blog/ftp/ohneta/mapanareci.png




Encolpius said:


> Naposledy jsem to slyšel na ulici od asi 10-12letého Pražana.....


každopádně typičtěji je to slyšet od starých lidí...a z vesnic. To samozřejmě nevylučuje, že by to nikdo jiný nemohl použít. Např. já jsem zjistil (při pohledu na tu mapku, co jsem odkazoval výše), že v běžné mluvě sice vzácně, ale používám výrazy z téměř ze všech nářečí, co jsou.

Odlišnost od člověka, kterej mluví nářečím a nemluví nářečím tedy není taková, že ten, kdo by nemluvil, ty výrazy nikdy nepoužije. Tzn., když někoho občas uslyšíš, že místo _dcera_ řekl _*c*era_, že místo _žádný_ řekl _žádn*ej*_...nebo že místo _ona_ řekl _*v*ona_...tak to ještě neznamená, že mluví nářečím - nářeční výrazy používají...sem tam...skoro všichni..a řekl bych, že celkem nezávisle na tom, odkud jsou. Když ale uslyšíš toto (což nevím, zda jsi něco podobného někdy slyšel, když jsi cizinec): _Bul jeden král a měl ceru, a von ji nemoh žádnej rozesmít, vona bula dycky smutná. Tak ten král poudali, hdo hudělá, haby se vona zasmíla, že mu ji dejí.
_..tak pak teprve řekneš, že ten člověk mluví nářečím.

pro další ukázky viz http://kcjl.upol.cz/dialektologie/kap6_narecni_texty.pdf


----------



## Darje

Jsem ze západních Čech a „večír" běžně používám, slyšet to můžete na věnkově i ve městě (Plzeň).


----------



## ilocas2

Můj nejlepší kámoš to říká pořád. Jinak teď nevim, jestli to říká ještě někdo jinej, asi jo, nemůžu si vzpomenout.


----------



## tlumic

Pisu z mobilu, omlouvam se tedy za absenci diakritiky. Rikam vecer i vecir (jsem rodily Prazan), s vedomim toho, ze druha varianta neni "uplne" spisovna , takze bych ji napr. do novin jen tak nenapsal. Ale pouzivam ji (trosku z jazykove hravosti a ze srandy) - bavi mne.  Casteji a prirozeneji ze me vsak vyleze prosté, bezpriznakové vecer.


----------



## toygekko

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, co si myslíte o slovu večír? Občas to slyším, žádný slovník tuto verzi neuvádí a nejsem si jist, jestli to neznamená pouze "in the evening" a používá se pro rozlišení příslovce od podstatného jména. To je můj postřeh. Používá se to také na Moravě? Je to nějaký pražský výraz? Děkuji.



V Brně se to běžně neříká. Ale na západě Čech asi ano. Mám každopádně za to, že se to používá opravdu spíš jen jako příslovce: Kdy? *Večír.* Ale ne z toho důvodu, aby se tím odlišilo podstatné jméno od příslovce. To ne, takovou motivaci bych za tím neviděl. Spíš bych za tím viděl vliv nářečí, nějakou jazykovou míchanici.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji všem za příspěvky. 
Napadlo mě ještě, že změna e-í je asi poměrně vzácná. Napadla mě ještě jedna možnost: zavříno/otevříno. 
Napadají vás další slova tohoto typu (změna e-í)?


----------



## toygekko

Kde je *vystrčíno, *tam je *dovolíno.* (Ale co to přesně znamená a jak hodně je to sprosté, to po mně nechtějte.)


----------



## kuba kuba

Kdybyste s větou *Máte tu večír otevříno *přišel do ostravské knajpy (hospody) a seděla tam nějaká alkoholem posílená skupinka Banikovcu (fanoušci našeho fotb.klubu, vesměs vygumované hlavy),  tak dostanete pravděpodobně přes hubu. :-D Tyhle "í" slova bych vymezil na Pražský venkov (možná Plzeňsko?) ale rozhodně né k nám na sever Moravy.


----------



## marsi.ku

Varianty se záměnou í za e nedokážu místně určit, ale občas se dají zaslechnout, ničméně spíš v ustálených spojeních, viz kde je vystrčíno..., nebo osamoceně.
A k večíru jako příslovci, myslím, že žádné odlišení není. Lze říct *dobrej večír* naprosto bez problémů, stejně jako odpovědět na otázku kdy tam půjdeš - večír.
Poslední věc, jak se tu mluvilo o nářečích, kdy už je nářečí a kdy ještě ne, tak doporučuji film Tajemství hradu v Karpatech ;-) - tam si s tou češtinou hrajou neskutečně.


----------



## Encolpius

do deseti - do desíti [e>í]


----------



## Encolpius

Určitě bude některé zajímat výsledek hledání v Korpusu mluvené češtiny: 
večír
severovýchodočeská oblast 46%
středočeská 15%
jihozápadočeská 7%
...


----------



## toygekko

To je zajímavé. Skoro bych byl řekl, že budou převažovat střední a západní Čechy.

Za ten korpus mluvené češtiny něco platíte? Mohl byste napsat adresu? Díky.

(Ten název *korpus mluvené češtiny *bych napsal asi s malým *k. *Nebo jste myslel nějaký konkrétní korpus, který se tak doopravdy oficiálně jmenuje? Pokud ano, bylo by možné použít velké *k.)*


----------



## Encolpius

Musíte se zaregistrovat a je to úplně zadarmo. Zde.


----------



## toygekko

Bezva, díky moc!


----------

